# The Worlds Next Unstoppable Fighter!!!!



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

Can anyone, please, get me a clip out of the 
movie Boyz in the Hood, where Cuba Gooding
Jr. goes absolutely nutso on the innocent
air around him.
You know in his living room after he is 
harrassed by the cops and stuff.

I think if he connected with one of those
punches it would be devastating to any top fighter.

Sorry about the Title, I just want this for my avatar
really really bad.

Thanks a lot


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

u sneaky toad


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Give me the mother-****in' gun Trey!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Give me the mother-****in' gun Trey!


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

ah u trickster


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The only thing I gotta say is..

Domino Mothaf*cka!!


----------

